

Opinion: Just How Nepotistic Are We (NY Times) - rasengan
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/22/opinion/sunday/seth-stephens-davidowitz-just-how-nepotistic-are-we.html?_r=0

======
hunglee2
Politics in the United States is indisputably dynastic. Of all the republics
in the world, there is perhaps only North Korea that has a stronger commitment
to the hereditary principle. No small irony that it too pretends to be a
democracy

